# Variablen(Dim) löschen



## programer85 (8. März 2008)

Hallo!
ich möchte eine Variable ertsllen
Beispiel 

```
Dim beispiel as Long
```
und jetzt möchte ich aber, dass diese Variable zum Schluss gelöscht wird!
Also nachdem ich sie benutzt habe!
wie mache ich das?
thx


----------



## BlueDog (8. März 2008)

Wie gelöscht? Löschen in den Sinne geht glaube 
nicht was du machen kannst ist folgendes:


```
beispiel = ""
```

Einfach als Wert nichts zuweissen.
Somit hätte die Variable keinen Wert mehr, ich 
glaube das hast du auch gemeint oder? :>


cu BlueDog


----------



## ronaldh (10. März 2008)

Wenn Du die Variable innerhalb der Prozedur deklarierst, wird sie automatisch beim Beenden der Prozedur gelöscht, das bedeutet, sie wird nicht nur auf 0 gesetzt, sondern es wird auch der verwendete Speicher freigegeben. 

Ausnahme: Du deklarierst die Variable mit dem Schlüüselwort "Static". In diesem Fall bleibt die Variable mit ihrem Inhalt auch nach Verlassen der Prozedur erhalten.

Weitere Ausnahme: Die deklarierst die Variable auf Modulebene, oder als Public in einem Modul. In diesem Fall bleibt die Variable immer erhalten, sie müsste dann wenn gewollt pro Code auf 0 gesetzt werden (würde dann aber immer noch Speicherplatz belegen).


----------

